# Lionfish for Sale! Have SPL...have Lionfish



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Folks.
does anyone know of a LEGAL place to sell Lionfish if you possess an SPL?
I think AFogg here used to know who to put you in touch with...anyone know?
Info much appreciate.....as long as it's real and valid that is.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe Joe Patti in Pensacola or Rollo's in Milton? 
Gulf Peake Seafood in Panama City Beach. They're on Facebook, or Google them.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Maybe Joe Patti in Pensacola or Rollo's in Milton?
> Gulf Peake Seafood in Panama City Beach. They're on Facebook, or Google them.



Contact edible invaders. There the buyer in town. The places above wont buy them and Chad Black is no longer dealing with them. Personally I think its going to be a short lived fad but, we will see.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/EdibleInvaders


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/EdibleInvaders


Not a good sign when the website is down and there Facebook page hasn't been updated since November


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

850-982-5099 is the posted phone number


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

PM sent

If there are any shooters out there looking to get together give me a shout. Water is warming up, seasons are getting shorter or closing so lion fish seem like the only thing left. I have a boat, live on a canal and new to town but looking to cultivate a group of safe like minded shooters.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Joe glass is another buyer (352)226-0248 I think he pays around $6lb


----------

